# YES SHE LAID AGAIN 3WEEKS LATER



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 6, 2012)

I posted before about one of my girls laying 3 eggs on the surface with no shells, she was digging yesterday most of the afternoon the ground was rock hard and I mean rock hard my husband is a builder and he could not get a spade into it!! We thought she had given up as it was so hard and the ground was hardcore full of broken bricks and rubble hardly any dirt where she decided to nest but I said when she had finished that i deffinatly think she has laid he said no way would she have laid in that so I made him get this sharp edged pointed spade I don't know the technical term it was so tall and he sweated buckets and then suddenly a foot and a half down he broke an egg  they were jammed so tightly into the dirt and rubble I don't know how we did not crack them when getting the other 3 out it was a miricle she had packed broken bricks round them everything!!!! The eggs are very hard lovely and white so let's hope they are good after all that effort?? He has since broke up all the hardcore and she went and sat back on the nest today which was very strange?? Do you think she might lay more?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 6, 2012)

That is so awesome that she laid through all that. Congrats! My female Leo sat over her nest the next several days too. Chances are she will lay again in the next 30-45 days. So keep a close eye on her behavior. Good Luck with the eggs!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 6, 2012)

Hopefully you didnt rotate the eggs when pulling them from the ground and placing them into the incubator.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 6, 2012)

That is just amazing that she would go to all that trouble. She really wanted to get those eggs out!! I hope they will hatch out nicely for you. So exciting. Keep us up to date.


----------



## RonHays (Aug 6, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> Hopefully you didnt rotate the eggs when pulling them from the ground and placing them into the incubator.



Just curious but if they're pulled out of the ground as soon as they're buried, does it matter if they're rotated? Once they get to the incubator then I can see not rotating them now.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was told to always keep the eggs in the same position that they were laid. That's what I have always done just to be safe. But as long as you were careful and didn't completely turn them upside down or play catch with them (lol) you should be fine. Good Luck with your eggs!

That post was meant for you RonHays


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it takes usually at least 28+ days for another clutch to develope.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you think these sound like a fertile clutch? She has been with a male and they are lovely and smooth and white no pink this time!


----------

